# Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW



## mefohunter84 (3. Januar 2005)

Da ich "leider" noch nie meinen Anglerfuß auf dieses Eiland gesetzt habe, bitte ich Euch um Hilfe.
Wo kann ich dort bei bf 7 aus W / NW auf Mefo fischen? Geht`s auch noch vom Belly, oder definitiv nur vom Land aus? (Sicherheit!!!) Habe vor entweder morgen oder Mittwoch dort zu angeln. Oder möchte sich ein "Ortslundiger" anschließen?


----------



## Ace (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

Hi Rolf
Bei West-Südwest geht die Ostküste(Katharinenhof-Staberhuk und Marienleuchte hinter der Mauer)
Nordwest ist kagge, da kommen die Wellen hart von links.

Wenn du dich an der Spitze vom Staberhuk platzierst kannst du bei sich drehendem Wind nach rechts herumwandern. Is aber ´n Stück zu laufen.

Mathias


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

Moin Moin ,
also Staberhuck müßte gehen bei dem Wind . Würde gerne mitkommen aber ich habe Fraitag meine Sportex zersägt in der Autotür :c  .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

Als Lübecker ? 
Broten oder Dahme !


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

Nordwest? Dann schlägts doch voll auf Niobe Teichhof, Altenteil und Westermakelsdorf... Marienleuchte wird trotzdem rauh.. aber die Ostküste Katharinenhof bis Staberhuk sollte gehen... 
Des weitern die Strecke von Staberhuk (Sundseite) bis Meeschendorf!

Westküste kannst vermutlich gänzlich vergessen! 

Und mit dem Belly bei bft 7... Bleib an Land, das wäre mir zu heikel!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

Lass die "Gummiente" im Keller.
Ostseite vonner Insel ist schon okay, aber um Mario zu wiederholen
"warum nicht Brodten oder Dahme ?" |kopfkrat


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

Erstmal danke für eure Tipp`s!!!

Mario
Lübecker bin ich erst seit Ende Mai 2004, davor fast 40 Jahre MV.

Hatte ja im Frühjahr 2004 mal einen Tripp nach Fehmarn geplant (mit nem Ehemaligen im Board), aber wir haben dann aus gewissen Gründen den Tripp nach Süssau verlegt. Mit Erfolg.
Aber nun soll`s endlich so weit sein.

@ hornhechteutin
Würde dir ja eine von meinen Ruten anbieten, aber ich fische recht harte Ruten. (bis 60 gr.) Sportex ist schon geil aber auch meine hat im letzten Jahr plötzlich bei einem Wurf die "Spitze" abgeworfen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

Bei den Windstärken sind die Fangaussichten im Windschatten recht übel bis schlecht, denn seit Tagen rauscht schon der Wind von der selben Richtung. Die Folge im Windschatten, das mindestens 1m oder mehr an Wasser fehlt und durch die Unterstömung nur Sauerstoffarmes Wasser hoch kommt am Strand.

Nöö, das tu ich mir nicht mehr an, wir hatten das schon bei einigen Treffen, mit den selben Windverhältnissen und was wurde gefangen..... nix.
Ich schau mir das Wetter vom Sofa aus an.  :m


----------



## Gu.est (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Windstärken sind die Fangaussichten im Windschatten recht übel bis schlecht, denn seit Tagen rauscht schon der Wind von der selben Richtung. Die Folge im Windschatten, das mindestens 1m oder mehr an Wasser fehlt und durch die Unterstömung nur Sauerstoffarmes Wasser hoch kommt am Strand.
> 
> Nöö, das tu ich mir nicht mehr an, wir hatten das schon bei einigen Treffen, mit den selben Windverhältnissen und was wurde gefangen..... nix.
> Ich schau mir das Wetter vom Sofa aus an. :m


 
das ist sicher richtig, aber einen pegel von -1m hatten wir hier schon lange nicht. bei solch starkem wind (ein sturm ist das ja noch nicht) sind plätze OHNE windschatten und steilküste zu empfehlen, da kann man/frau dann stellen erreichen, die sonst nur mit einem boot zu erreichen sind. das hochgespülte tiefenwasser ist nicht sauerstoffarm, aber dafür nahrstoffreich. im winter ist das tiefenwasser meist wärmer als das oberflächenwasser und im sommer ist es kühler....also gute angelbedingungen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

Mike du hast sicherlich recht, aber da der Wind die nächsten Tage noch zunehmen soll und meine Urlaubstage sich drastisch verringern und ich akuten "Ostseesauerstoffmangel" habe, werde ich`s mir wohl antun. Morgen soll`s losgehen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

@ Mario und Vossi,
Wo liegt Brodten? Meint ihr das Dahme zwischen Süssau und Dahmeshövede? dann könnte ich ja wieder nicht die Insel "platttreten" (grins)!


----------



## Gu.est (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Mike du hast sicherlich recht, aber da der Wind die nächsten Tage noch zunehmen soll und meine Urlaubstage sich drastisch verringern und ich akuten "Ostseesauerstoffmangel" habe, werde ich`s mir wohl antun. Morgen soll`s losgehen.


 
wo hast du denn die info her? nach meinen wetterberichten wird der wind nachlassen.....und dann kannst du dich eher auf hochwasser einstellen, weil dann schwappt das wasser -wie in einer bedewanne- ausm baltikum zurück.


----------



## Gnilftz (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mario und Vossi,
> Wo liegt Brodten? Meint ihr das Dahme zwischen Süssau und Dahmeshövede? dann könnte ich ja wieder nicht die Insel "platttreten" (grins)!



Brodten liegt bei Travemünde, aber Du brauchst nen Extraschein, kostet 16€ und gibt es zB bei Frau Bemba, Hansering.

Greetz

Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

@ Heiko
Besten Dank für die Info. 

@ all
Habe gerade auf ner Wetterseite die aktuellen Wassertemperaturen und Winde gesehen. Staberhuk: 7,0 ° Boltenhagen 4,9 °.
Wind für morgen: jeweils SW 4-5.
Was meint ihr dazu? Staberhuk 7,0 °??? Ob diese Messung genau ist? Wo kommt denn diese "warme" Suppe her?
Fragen über Fragen!!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

@ guest

wie schnell "schwappt" denn das Wasser wieder zurück ??


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				Mike schrieb:
			
		

> wie schnell "schwappt" denn das Wasser wieder zurück


 ....hey Mike...das geht ratzfatz.... am 31.12. hatten wir - wenn auch nicht sooo extrem - eine ähnliche Situation. Das Wasser war relativ weit zurück (ich schätze 50cm unter Normal). Am Neujahrstag, bzw. bereits in der Nacht kam das Wasser - mangels Winddruck - zurück. Die Tags zuvor bequem bewateten Bereiche wären trocken nur noch per Belly zu erreichen gewesen. Ich schätze mal so mind. + 80cm.
Und das alles binnen 24 Stunden.


----------



## JosiHH (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> Habe gerade auf ner Wetterseite die aktuellen Wassertemperaturen und Winde gesehen. Staberhuk: 7,0 ° Boltenhagen 4,9 °.
> Wind für morgen: jeweils SW 4-5.
> Was meint ihr dazu? Staberhuk 7,0 °??? Ob diese Messung genau ist? Wo kommt denn diese "warme" Suppe her?
> Fragen über Fragen!!!



Die warme Suppe ist das Kühlwasser der Windräder. Ganz klar bei dem anhaltenden Wind MUSS gekühlt werden. Der KW-Auslauf ist direkt unterm Leuchtturm  :q 

Der Wind scheint das ja heute gut mit dir zu meinen... 4-5 ist besser als alles, was für die nächsten Tage angesagt ist (6... :c )

Josi
(der am Wochenende wohl doch den Keller aufräumt)


----------



## detlefb (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> (der am Wochenende wohl doch den Keller aufräumt)



Wie, bist mit der Garage schon fertig?????


----------



## Rausreißer (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

Alles ganz falsch, |bla: 
Die warme Suppe um Staberhuk kommt aus dem Kühlwasserauslauf der 
Klimaanlage der Horchstation.
Nordlicht hat sich nämlich da eine Disko eingebaut und läst abends die Lachmöwen und Strandhühner tanzen, yepp |laola: 

R.R.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

@ Rausreißer

 |supergri  |supergri  |supergri   #6  DAS ist es!
Ich denke wir werden mal hindüsen und die Beleuchtung richtig einrichten, damit sich die Strandhühner keine Hühneraugen kaputt treten.  :m  #h 
Dann klappt das auch mit den Lachmöwen, die uns dann nicht mehr auf den Kopf schieten!  #6


----------



## JosiHH (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, bist mit der Garage schon fertig?????



Nö, viel besser. Hab von ner netten alten Dame / Nachbarin enfach noch ne 2te gemietet und vergessen wo der Schlüssel von der anderen Garage liegt #6 

Strandhühner? Mit oder ohne Federn?

Josi
(Garagen-Mogul)


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

@ JosiHH



> Strandhühner? Mit oder ohne Federn?



Egal, ich steh auf beides !!  :k  #6


----------



## Gu.est (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ....hey Mike...das geht ratzfatz.... am 31.12. hatten wir - wenn auch nicht sooo extrem - eine ähnliche Situation. Das Wasser war relativ weit zurück (ich schätze 50cm unter Normal). Am Neujahrstag, bzw. bereits in der Nacht kam das Wasser - mangels Winddruck - zurück. Die Tags zuvor bequem bewateten Bereiche wären trocken nur noch per Belly zu erreichen gewesen. Ich schätze mal so mind. + 80cm.
> Und das alles binnen 24 Stunden.


 
das geht wirklich sehr schnell. meist ist es ein ca 24h zyklus. bei wechsel der windrichtung kann der pegel aber auch in 8h um einen meter schwanken.





schau mal hier:
http://www.ifm.uni-kiel.de/fb/fb1/me/kieldaten/m-ifm.html

oder schau mal, was ein angelnder ozeanologe dazu schreibt:
http://homepage.schleswig-holstein.de/flyfisher/


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

@ guest

Wie kommst Du auf 8h  ??
In dem Schaubild kann man doch nur 24h ablesen !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

och Mike.....Du willst es aber wieder ganz genau wissen  :q 





			
				guest schrieb:
			
		

> bei wechsel der windrichtung *kann* der pegel


 ...ich hab' das entscheidende Wort mal fett gedruckt    #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

OK OK OK..... *kann* er denn nun bei 7 Bft  ????

Das ist doch hier die Frage gewesen oder ?


----------



## detlefb (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, viel besser. Hab von ner netten alten Dame / Nachbarin enfach noch ne 2te gemietet und vergessen wo der Schlüssel von der anderen Garage liegt #6
> Josi
> (Garagen-Mogul)



Blöd, das dein Tackle in der liegt, dessen Schlüssel , dank deiner Vergeßlichkeit nicht mehr auffindbar ist. :q  :q


----------



## Gu.est (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> @ guest
> 
> Wie kommst Du auf 8h ??
> In dem Schaubild kann man doch nur 24h ablesen !


 
@mike, es könnten auch 9h und nur 90cm sein. zwischen 2 senkrechte gepunkteten linien liegen 24h. wenn du diesen abstand halbierst hast du ähh 12h. z.b. am 23.11 ist das wasser innerhalb von ca.11h um ca 125 gefallen. wenn du das interpolierst, kommst du zu ählichen zahlen.
zuverlässiger ist es aber sich die täglichen messwerte bei einer solchen wetterlage anzusehen, dass hat eine höhere auflösung, dass du das prima erkennen kannst.noch besser ist es morgends und abends auf den pegel im hafen zu sehn. und sich dann die differenz auszurechen.

wenn du möchtest können wir uns aber auch gern, etwas über mathematik und grafiken, sowie deren deutung unterhalten. 



> OK OK OK..... *kann* er denn nun bei 7 Bft ????


sicher warum nicht? aber die frage hat doch inzwischen von selbst erledigt. warten wir ab was er zu berichten hat.

bussy


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

@ guest



> wenn du möchtest können wir uns aber auch gern, etwas über mathematik und grafiken, sowie deren deutung unterhalten.



....ohhh Mann.... eigentlich will ich nur Angeln gehen.  #h


----------



## Gu.est (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> @ guest
> 
> ....ohhh Mann.... eigentlich will ich nur Angeln gehen. #h


 
hallo mike,
warum hast du dann gefragt? ich dachte, ich könnte dir mit den antworten helfen?!?! |rolleyes 

grüßli


----------



## JosiHH (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Blöd, das dein Tackle in der liegt, dessen Schlüssel , dank deiner Vergeßlichkeit nicht mehr auffindbar ist. :q  :q



Tja, und nu? Muß ich mich halt bei dir durchschnorren oder die Wirtshaft ankurbeln.
Ich könnte jetzt ja mal ein bißchen Nachhilfe in BWL geben. Mathe kann ich zwar besser, aber dafür ham wir hier ja schon nen Lehrer |kopfkrat 

Josi
... oder ich hol den Schlüsseldienst


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

@ mike

Jau, er konnte. Und das mit Erfolg. Siehe Fangberichte Januar 2005 Thead. Hab also doch das richtige Näschen gehabt. Aber so soll`s auch sein. Erste mal auf der Insel und dann gleich das "Inselsilber" mit auf`s Festland nehmen. Da könnte man sich doch glatt fragen: Hat der Kerl einfach Glück gehabt, oder kann er tatsächlich angeln???


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

@ mefohunter84

Glückwunsch !  #6 

Waren ja auch "nur" SW 5 und nicht wie hier gefragt "..bei 7bf....."  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## detlefb (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> @ mike
> Hat der Kerl einfach Glück gehabt, oder kann er tatsächlich angeln???



Welch Frage, ersteres natürlich :q  :q  Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Inselsilber #6  #6


----------



## detlefb (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, und nu? Muß ich mich halt bei dir durchschnorren oder die Wirtshaft ankurbeln.
> Ich könnte jetzt ja mal ein bißchen Nachhilfe in BWL geben. Mathe kann ich zwar besser, aber dafür ham wir hier ja schon nen Lehrer |kopfkrat
> 
> Josi
> ... oder ich hol den Schlüsseldienst



Ich habe keinen Glühwein mehr, geht auch Bier, vonwegen der Wirtschaft ankurbeln #h


----------



## JosiHH (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe keinen Glühwein mehr, geht auch Bier, vonwegen der Wirtschaft ankurbeln #h



Sellsverstännlich... hicks.
Oder geht Bier auch aufm Kocher?
Wird Sonntag bestimmt kalt anne Küst... bibber

Josi


----------



## Gu.est (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Da könnte man sich doch glatt fragen: Hat der Kerl einfach Glück gehabt, oder kann er tatsächlich angeln???


 
glückwunsch! #6 
dem tapferen lächelt das glück |supergri


----------



## detlefb (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Sellsverstännlich... hicks.
> Oder geht Bier auch aufm Kocher?
> Wird Sonntag bestimmt kalt anne Küst... bibber
> 
> Josi



Hmmm Sonntag los??????
Hast du das was vor???????
Dann PMSE mal.......


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

Hast ja recht, Mike. Mit den bf 5 aus SW das war die sogenannte " Inselerleichterung für Fehmarnneueinsteiger ". Aber was soll`s. Zur rechten Zeit am richtigen Ort. Wo wir wieder bei der Frage mit dem Glück oder Können wären ( grins ).


----------



## MxkxFxsh (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

@ mefohunter84

Ganz genau !   :q  :q  :q 
You lucky Men.  #6


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

@ guest

Na Mister "Oberschlau" das war doch Deine Aussage:


> ......aber einen pegel von -1m hatten wir hier schon lange nicht



Und was sagt nun das Bild aus ???? (Bild ist von Brösel geschossen)

Ich weiss ja nicht wie oft Du schon an der Ostsee warst aber das sind meiner Meinung 2 m weniger Wasser  !!!  #h


----------



## Gu.est (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> @ guest
> 
> Na Mister "Oberschlau" das war doch Deine Aussage:
> 
> ...


 
ich seh das problem nicht? am 3.1 wurde die frage gestellt. wie am 4.1. oder 5.1 am wasser aussieht. am 4.1 hast du geantwortet:


> Bei den Windstärken sind die Fangaussichten im Windschatten recht übel bis schlecht, denn seit Tagen rauscht schon der Wind von der selben Richtung. Die Folge im Windschatten, das mindestens 1m oder mehr an Wasser fehlt


 
daraufhin hab ich gesagt, dass der pegel lange nicht mehr bei -1m lag, und in den darauf folgenden tagen auch bestimmt höher liegt. das war doch richtig oder nicht?

was hat das bild von brösel damit zu tun (ich tip mal auf -1m)? wenn du mir datum, uhrzeit und ort dazu sagst, sag ich dir den ungefähren pegelstand.

gestern war der pegel bei -1,5m. beziehst du dich darauf?







aber das hat doch alles nicht mit der ausgangsfage des threads zu tun.



> Ich weiss ja nicht wie oft Du schon an der Ostsee warst aber das sind meiner Meinung 2 m weniger Wasser !!!


2m? minus? als wasserstand zu normalnull?
ich bin an der ostsee aufgewachsen, und lebe hier seit  fast 40 jahren.und sehe sie fast jeden tag. nicht nur zum angeln, sondern weil ich das meer liebe und ich mich damit verbunden fühle. wenns wetter nicht passt, geh auch einfach mal nur am strand spazieren.oder setzt mich nach feierabend oder nachm einkaufen auf einen stein und seh mir die wellen an. 
daher vermute ich, dass ich fast genauso oft wie du an der ostsee war.
darum interessiere ich mich auch für daten und fakten rund um die ostsee. noch fragen? ich helf die gern weiter.

ps. gestern war ich auch für 1,5h zum angeln an der ostsee, es gab sogar fisch, doch leider zu klein oder zu schüchtern.

edit: pps. nenn mich bitte nicht Mister "Oberschlau", das ist mir peinlich, denn das sieht so aus, als ob ich dir deinen titel streitig machem wollte. das möchte ich aber nicht. ich erkenne durchaus an, dass du die größere ostseeerfahrung hast. das respektiere ich, aber man kann doch trotzdem mal unterschiedlicher meinung sein, oder?


----------



## JosiHH (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

Na endlich mal wieder Leben inner Bude.
Seit die Gummi-Elb-Fischer weg sind isser hier ja richtig ruhig gewesen.
 |krach: 

Josi


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

@ guest

finde deine "Freizeitgestalltung" wirklich klasse. Beneide dich sogar darum. Früher ging es mir ähnlich an meinem Heimatgewässer der Peene.

@ all

Ich habe einen grooooßen Wunsch!!!
Auf das "Leben in der Bude", so wie es Josi meint, möchte ich gerne in "meinem" Thead verzichten!!!

Und wen`s interessiert. Am 05.01. war normaler Wasserstand an der Ostküste Fehmarn`s. Warum auch immer. Es war halt so. Und gut ist`s! Etwas Fisch war auch da. Na ja. Es war ja auch Wasser da. (grins)


----------



## Ace (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> 
> Ich habe einen grooooßen Wunsch!!!
> Auf das "Leben in der Bude", so wie es Josi meint, möchte ich gerne in "meinem" Thead verzichten!!!



Das hast du sehr schön geschrieben Rolf...ich kann es auch nicht verstehen warum hier immer wieder so angefangen wird. Muss das wirklich sein. Bitte verzichtet doch lieber mal auf ein Posting anstatt zu provozieren.

Danke
Mathias


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

Sorry Leute wenn ich hier etwas provokat war oder bin. #c 

Aber ich kann nun mal nicht über meinen Schatten springen, wenn es immer wieder *"Einen" * gibt der aber auch alles und wirklich alles weiss, mitgemacht, erlebt, gelesen und studiert hat, ja der sogar fast im Wasser wohnt !!
Der so oft und ständig am Wasser ist, das die Mefos ihn schon grüssen......... nee wirklich.... aber keiner von uns Boardies den jemals schon gesehen oder angetroffen hat.
Diese Korintenk..... gehen einem doch auf den Senkel.  :v 

Aber irgend jemand schreib hier mal " garnicht drauf antworten, dann erledigt sich das schon von alleine"  und so werde ich das bei dem *"Einen"* jetzt auch halten !!

An alle anderen "Sorry Bitte"  :m


----------



## Gu.est (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Leute wenn ich hier etwas provokat war oder bin. #c
> 
> Aber ich kann nun mal nicht über meinen Schatten springen, wenn es immer wieder *"Einen" *gibt der aber auch alles und wirklich alles weiss, mitgemacht, erlebt, gelesen und studiert hat, ja der sogar fast im Wasser wohnt !!
> Der so oft und ständig am Wasser ist, das die Mefos ihn schon grüssen......... nee wirklich.... aber keiner von uns Boardies den jemals schon gesehen oder angetroffen hat.
> ...


 
sorry mike,
(bei mefohunter hab ich mich für die offtopics in "seinem thread" per bn entschuldigt) auch dir hab ich eine bn geschickt, du hast es ja scheinbar nicht nötig darauf zu antworten.
da du mich hier erneut angreifst, frag ich dich halt öffentlich, wo ich alles besser weiss? ich hab doch nur ein paar fakten geposted, die öffentlich zugänglich sind.
wir hatten zum pegel und wind eine unterschiedliche meinung, na und? das ist halt so unter anglern. dann hast du fragen gestellt, und ich hab versucht dir die nach besten wissen zu beantworten. wo bitte ist das problem??

und ich frage dich auch öffentlich was ich dir getan hab, dass du mich nun schon mehrmals angemacht hast.

gruß und petri.


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

"Was war zuerst da, die Henne oder das Ei ?"

Könnt ihr nicht einfach aufhören und euch ab jetzt gegenseitig ignorieren ? 
Da kommt doch nichts bei raus !


----------



## detlefb (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Na endlich mal wieder Leben inner Bude.
> Seit die Gummi-Elb-Fischer weg sind isser hier ja richtig ruhig gewesen.
> |krach:
> 
> Josi



Nee die sind noch da, nur ohne Gummi muss man(n) bekannter Maßen vorsichtig sein, sonst gibt wieder einen auf die Glocken


----------



## Gu.est (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> "Was war zuerst da, die Henne oder das Ei ?"
> 
> Könnt ihr nicht einfach aufhören und euch ab jetzt gegenseitig ignorieren ?
> Da kommt doch nichts bei raus !


 
ich möchte mike gerne ignorieren. aber das fällt mit schwer, wenn er mir ständig ans pein pi****! hab ja auch versucht mit ihm kontakt aufzunehmen, um das privat zu klären....als antwort kam sein letzter beitrag....hmm


----------



## oh-nemo (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

@Mike und quest #h
was haltet Ihr denn davon das Ihr beide Euch mal zusammen auf einen Stein setzt ne Pulle Bier öffnet,einen aussabbelt und im anschluss noch ne schöne silberne aus dem nassen zieht.
Wenn Ihr Euch beharken wollt macht das doch bitte per PN.
Mike ich durfte Dich schon mal kennenlernen und weiss garnicht ob es überhaupt jemanden gibt der mit Dir nicht "kann".

Und quest kennen wir nur aus dem Board.
Wäre schön wenn Du Dich auch mal bei uns anschliesst wenn es an die Kyste geht.
Schüttelt Euch die Hände Sportsfreunde.


----------



## Gu.est (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> @Mike und quest #h
> was haltet Ihr denn davon das Ihr beide Euch mal zusammen auf einen Stein setzt ne Pulle Bier öffnet,einen aussabbelt und im anschluss noch ne schöne silberne aus dem nassen zieht.
> Wenn Ihr Euch beharken wollt macht das doch bitte per PN.
> Mike ich durfte Dich schon mal kennenlernen und weiss garnicht ob es überhaupt jemanden gibt der mit Dir nicht "kann".
> ...


 
@ oh-nemo
da hab ich kein problem mit. und wenn du "quest" noch mit einem "g" statt des "q" schreibst, werden auch wir bestimmt beste freunde. |wavey:

knæk og bræk


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

Für mich wäre das eine klare Antwort von Mike guest.

Wünscht mein Gegenüber kein Kontakt zu mir, lass ich ihn in Ruhe und versuche auch nicht mit Druck der Öffentlichkeit ihn zu weiteren Aussagen zu nötigen.

Tut mir beide den Gefallen und laßt es gut sein #h

Wer sich nicht mag oder nur missverstehen kann sollte sich aus dem Weg gehen.
Im Board wie auf der Straße.


----------



## oh-nemo (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				guest schrieb:
			
		

> @ oh-nemo
> da hab ich kein problem mit. und wenn du "quest" noch mit einem "g" statt des "q" schreibst, werden auch wir bestimmt beste freunde. |wavey:
> 
> knæk og bræk


@guest
Sorry,ich dachte es sei das engl. Wort für Frage.
O.K.-nun also guest für Gast


----------



## Gu.est (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> @guest
> Sorry,ich dachte es sei das engl. Wort für Frage.
> O.K.-nun also guest für Gast


 
stimmt, das liest sich im adressfeld oben links etwas schwierig. 
eigentlich spricht es sich gu-est -hat nix mitm englischen gast zu tun- und stammt von....das wird mir zu privat. ;-)


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fehmarn - wohin bei bf 7 aus W / NW*

@ Mario

es war der Hahn  :m 

So meine Herren und nun noch mal einen kurzen Satz.
Ich hatte oben einen Wunsch geäußert. Kennt ihr den Unterschied zwischen Akzeptanz und Ignoranz?
Hier ging`s im Thead um Windstärken in der Natur und nicht um verbale Stürme, okay!?  #6 

@ Detlef

bei mir würd`s mit dem Bier nicht klappen ,aber mit nem Liter Milch. Oder eventuell Apfelschorle? HH läßt grüßen  :m


----------

